# Christ sets us free from the Law



## Magic Man (Jul 29, 2008)

*Thursday*
*August 7, 2008*



*Let your Light Shine and Encourage Others In Faith*


*Introduction*

Galatians 4:21-- 5:15: Paul reminds the Galatians that Christ sets them free from the Law of Moses. Those who have faith in Christ are guided by the Holy Spirit who helps them live as children of God rather than being controlled by worldly desires.

*Today's Scripture*

21 Let me ask those of you who want to be subject to the Law: do you not hear what the Law says? 22It says that Abraham had two sons, one by a slave woman, the other by a free woman. 23His son by the slave woman was born in the usual way, but his son by the free woman was born as a result of God's promise. 24These things can be understood as a figure: the two women represent two covenants. The one whose children are born in slavery is Hagar, and she represents the covenant made at Mount Sinai. 25Hagar, who stands for Mount Sinai in Arabia, is a figure of the present city of Jerusalem, in slavery with all its people. 26But the heavenly Jerusalem is free, and she is our mother. 27 For the scripture says, "Be happy, you childless woman! Shout and cry with joy, you who never felt the pains of childbirth! For the woman who was deserted will have more children than the woman whose husband never left her." 28Now, you, my friends, are God's children as a result of his promise, just as Isaac was. 29At that time the son who was born in the usual way persecuted the one who was born because of God's Spirit; and it is the same now. 30But what does the scripture say? It says, "Send the slave woman and her son away; for the son of the slave woman will not have a part of the father's property along with the son of the free woman." 31So then, my friends, we are not the children of a slave woman but of a free woman.

Freedom is what we have--Christ has set us free! Stand, then, as free people, and do not allow yourselves to become slaves again. 2Listen! I, Paul, tell you that if you allow yourselves to be circumcised, it means that Christ is of no use to you at all. 3Once more I warn any man who allows himself to be circumcised that he is obliged to obey the whole Law. 4Those of you who try to be put right with God by obeying the Law have cut yourselves off from Christ. You are outside God's grace. 5As for us, our hope is that God will put us right with him; and this is what we wait for by the power of God's Spirit working through our faith. 6 For when we are in union with Christ Jesus, neither circumcision nor the lack of it makes any difference at all; what matters is faith that works through love. 7You were doing so well! Who made you stop obeying the truth? How did he persuade you? 8It was not done by God, who calls you. 9"It takes only a little yeast to make the whole batch of dough rise," as they say. 10But I still feel confident about you. Our life in union with the Lord makes me confident that you will not take a different view and that whoever is upsetting you will be punished by God. 11But as for me, my friends, if I continue to preach that circumcision is necessary, why am I still being persecuted? If that were true, then my preaching about the cross of Christ would cause no trouble. 12 I wish that the people who are upsetting you would go all the way; let them go on and castrate themselves!

As for you, my friends, you were called to be free. But do not let this freedom become an excuse for letting your physical desires control you. Instead, let love make you serve one another. 14For the whole Law is summed up in one commandment: "Love your neighbor as you love yourself." 15But if you act like wild animals, hurting and harming each other, then watch out, or you will completely destroy one another.

*Reflect*

What does Paul exhort the Galatians to do with their freedom? What kind of opportunities does it provide? What kind of risk comes with continuing to engage division within the community? What does he mean when he says, "It takes only a little yeast to make the whole batch of dough rise" (Galatians 5:9)?

*Pray*

God of Unity, there are days when I choose division over wholeness and conflict over peace. Calm the discord within my heart; strengthen my faith that I may share your love with others. Amen.

*Prayer Concern*

Church leaders


----------

